# رحلة الصوم المقدس ( للقمص بيشوي كامل )



## +Coptic+ (19 فبراير 2010)

*رحلة الصوم المقدس  
للقمص بيشوي كامل  ​
الأحد الأول
وضوح الرؤيا وعدم التعريج بين الفرقتين. فالإنسان لا يمكن أن يعبد ربين الله والمال- المال رب !!! 

•  في أول الرحلة الله يسألني: أنت تعبد كم إله؟ هل بالحقيقة تؤمن بإله واحد؟... الله أم المال؟ الله أم الجسد؟ الله أم اللبس؟ الله أم المظاهر؟ الله أم الذات. 

•  والتعليمات الأولى في أول هذه الرحلة هي: 

1- وضوح الرؤيا "اطلبي ملكوت الله وبره (فقط) ". 

2- لاتهموا بالغد. 

هذه تعليمات أساسية للسائرين في رحلة الصوم- إنهم يطلبون ملكوت الله وبره... والباقي يزداد، هم يسيرون بلا هم. فالله هو حياتهم ونور طريقهم وقوتهم ومعونتهم... إنها خطرت ثابتة وقوية نحو الحياة الأبدية التي نعيشها الآن بلا هم وبلا تعريج.

الأحد الثاني 
التجربة في الطريق : الجهاد طبيعة كل إنسان يريد أن يحصل على شيء ثمين. الحرب تكون ثقيلة عندما يكون المقصود منها الحرب لذاتها. ولكن إذا كان الهدف منها النمو الروحي والثبات في الله فهي حرب لذيذة. والحرب لذيذة لأن النصرة أكيدة لأن الرب يسوع انتصر لي ، وأنا به أنتصر . هي حرب مع عدو شرس سبق أن غلبه الرب. حارب المسيح بالأكل، وحاربه بالكبرياء قائلاً ارم نفسك عن جناح الهيكل، وأخيراً حاربه بترك الصليب ونهج الطريق السهل قائلاً: أعطيك ممالك الأرض كلها إن خررت وسجدت لي بدل أن تملك على قلوب البشر بالصليب... ارم صليبك وتعلم الميوعة في الحياة... ولكن ربنا انتصر لنا . 

اليوم الكنيسة في حالة حرب... وهذه ملامحها، مثلاً ماذا يغيظ الشيطان أكثر من الصوم؟ "هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلاَّ بالصلاة والصوم"، هل تعلم أن جميع كنائس الغرب تقريباً أهملت الصوم مع مواظبتها على الاجتماعات... ويوجد طبعات للكتاب المقدس الآن غيرت كلمة " يصوم " بكلمة " يمتنع عن الأكل ". الشيطان أيضاً يدخل طرق العالم في الكنيسة، محبة المال، اللف والدوران تحت اسم الحكمة، والغاية تبرر الوسيلة، والكذب الأبيض... ثم يدخل العالم البيت وبدل أن يسمع الطفل صوت الترتيل والعبادة يسمع التليفزيون ويرى الصور الخليعة وأيضاً تأثير الشارع والمدرسة... البنت المسيحية محاصرة في وسط إغراءات العالم... وتسمع في كل مكان عن مغامرات الشر. وترى المجلات . الحق أن أولادنا في جب الأسود... جب الأسود أرحم... لكن دانيال سد أفواه الأسود بالصوم والصلاة... إنها حرب عنيفة لا يمكن ضمان سلامتنا في الرحلة إلاَّ بالصوم والصلاة مع الإيمان. ربنا قال لأرميا النبي: "طوفوا في شوارع أورشليم... " هل تجدون إنساناً أو يوجد عامل بالعدل، طالب الحق فأصفح عنها" (أر 5: 1). لو أن واحد يصوم صوماً حقيقياً و يبذل ذاته ربنا ينقذ الكنيسة كلها. لو أن واحد يكرس حياته في صمت وبذل يخزى الشيطان. 

توجد حرب في كل مكان- في العائلة القبطية، أولادنا في الجامعة- توجد حرب الإلحاد- و الانحراف الخلقي- الإيمان يتزعزع... تأثير المادة، طلب الهجرة من أجل المال- من كثرة الإثم تفتر محبة الكنيسة. لعل إبن الإنسان عندما يجئ يحد الإيمان على الأرض... الكنيسة اليوم محاصرة بحرب عالمية. ويوجد كنائس في الغرب انهزمت وسلمت للعالم. نحن في الصوم نعمل عملية تعبئة عامة... والموضوع في أيدينا لأن أسلحتنا قادرة بالمسيح يسوع على هدم حصون، وإخضاع كل فكر لطاعة المسيح. 

فالصوم الكبير هو تعبئة عامة لمعركة كبيرة النصرة فها أكيدة، الرب يسوع معنا وقد انتصر لنا. لا يمكن أن نصطلح في هذه المعركة ولكن لا بد أن ننتصر... والمسيح مذبوح أمامنا على المذبح لكي يعلن لنا أن الجهاد ينبغي أن يكون للدم، وأن النصر ؟ بالدم. 

الأحد الثالث
الصوم هو استمرار لفعل التوبة، والتوبة تعنى القيام المستمر و الارتماء في حضن الآب... حيث نكتشف قلب الله غير المحدود في المحبة، لذلك تقرأ الكنيسة لنا هذا الأسبوع عن الابن الضال... حيث أقوم وأرجع إلى أبي. نحن نتذمر على الله ونعتب ونقول ربنا تركنا والحقيقة نحن الذين نذهب إلى كورة الخنازير وعندما نرجع نكتشف حقيقة أبدية: إن محبة الله لا يمكن أن ت نقص، بل على العكس يزداد تعمقنا في اكتشافها. 

ما أجمل حضن الآب، ما أجمل قبلاته، وعدم تأففه من قذراتي... هذه أجمل مشجع لي طول رحلتي وأثناء سقوطي... من أجل ذلك أسير بخطوات قوية في التوبة لأن أبي ينتظرني وقبلاته تشجعني، ودمه يطهرني والحلة الأولى تنتظرني... 

والقصد من التوبة هو التعمق في اكتشاف أبعاد حب الله و اتساع قلبه . فأنا بذرت أمواله التي أعطاني إياها من مواهب وعلم وصحة ومال... الخ و أسرفتها في العالم... كيف سيقابلني أبي، إنه يركض ويقع على عنقي و يقبلني... ما هذا الحب!!! 

والقصد من التوبة هو اكتشاف غنى بيت الآب ، غنى الكنيسة. فيها الحلة الأولى (المعمودية)، فيها الخاتم علامة الشركة الدائمة مع الآب، وفيها العجل المسمن- هذه وليمة الألف سنة (جسد الرب ودمه الدائم على المذبح). 

ومن أجمل مميزات التوبة الفرح ... وهذا الفرح أكبر مشجع في الرحلة... فرح أولاد الله التائبين بأبيهم حول المائدة السماوية (المذبح) فرح لا ينطق به ومجيد. إنها طبيعة الكنيسة التائبة. التي تعيش دائماً في الفرح الدائم، والفرح بالمسيح هو زاد الكنيسة في رحلة صومها وجهادها المقدس. 

الأحد الرابع
تقابل في الطريق وجهاً لوجه بين النفس البشرية المراوغة (السامرية) وبين رب المجد يسوع. النفس البشرية تبحث عن السعادة وتخيلت أن تجدها في الإكثار من شهوات العالم... حتى إلى خمسة أزواج. اللقاء مع يسوع سجل حقيقة هامة "إن النفس البشرية التي تعيش في شهوات العالم ليست شبعانة ولكنها عطشانة ". 

الموجهة مع الله لابد أن تكون بالاعتراف . اعتراف المرأة أعطاها بركة الحصول على الماء الحي الاعتراف يفضح مراوغة النفس السامرية. الاعتراف يكشفه للنفس قذارتها في ضوء الروح القدس. 

وبعد الاعتراف الارتواء . لابد في الصوم أن نرتوي من تيار الماء الحي. التأمل في كلمة الله ينبوع ماء حي متدفق...! الصلاة ينبوع متدفق، محبة المسيح ينبوع... لتشرب وتفيض وتجرى من بطوننا ينابيع ماء حية. 

وبعد الاعتراف و الارتواء السجود بالروح والحق. والكنيسة في رحلة الصوم تكثر من السجود. والسجود يحمل الانسكاب والخضوع لملكية المسيح فلنسجد كثيراً في فترة الصوم. 

وبعد السجود الكرازة ... فالسامرية كارزة لحساب المسيح. ونحن كذلك يجب أن نتحول لكارزين للقاؤنا مع الرب يسوع وسجودنا أمامه. السائرون في رحلة الصوم هم كارزون صامتون بعبادتهم و اتضاعهم و انسحاقهم... 

الأحد الخامس
تحذير من اليأس في الطريق . لا يأس ولا فشل بعد في المسيح... فالمخلع قام وحمل سريره بعد 38 سنة مرضاً، بعد 38 سنة شللاً، 38 سنة خطية، 38 سنة ضائعة. 

إن ربنا يسوع لا يحسب السنين بل عندما نعرفه يجدد مثل النسر شبابناً. نحن نقول احسبنا مع أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشر. إن الحياة في المسيح هي جديدة كل يوم. 

والمشاكل الخطيرة والضيقات تسبب لنا في المسيح انطلاقة جبارة. إن الأنبا بولس البسيط ابتدأ بعد 60 سنة- بعد خناقة مع زوجته الشابة الخائنة. وذهب إلى القديس أنطونيوس الكبير، ووصل إلى درجته العالية في الصوم والصلاة... بعد 65 سنة! 

ليس في المسيحية شيخوخة ولا يأس، بل أمل متجدد... هذا هو دستور سيرنا في رحلة الصوم، أمل وحياة جديدة في المسيح، وفرح وشجاعة وعدم يأس... وانطلاقات روحية ونمو مستمر... إنها رحلة لا تعرف التوقف أبداً. 

الأحد السادس
رؤية الله هو هدف الرحلة (المولود أعمى). هذا الأعمى كان محروماً من رؤية الأشياء المادية... والآن أصبح له بصيرة يرى بها المسيح الذي انطمست عيون الفريسيين عن رؤيته. في نهاية الصوم- الكنيسة تطالبنا بالرؤيا الروحية لله. الصوم ساعد على تنقية القلب. وأتقياء القلب يعاينون الله . هذه هي ثمار الصوم المقدس، تبدأ عيون قلوبنا الروحية ترى الله، وترى إرادته في أحكامه وكل أعماله من حولنا، وعندئذ نثبت نظرنا في المسيح ونسجد له كما فعل المولود أعمى.

الأحد السابع
الدخول في شركة الآم ربنا وقيامته. وهذا هو نهاية الرحلة، رحلة الصوم توصلنا إلى رحلة جديدة أكثر تركيزاً في مشاركة الرب يسوع في آلامه وقوة قيامته. هذه الرحلة تبدأ من أورشليم إلى الجلجثة (وهذا هو موضوع النبذة القادمة). 

خاتمة : لقد كان القصد الإلهي من تجسد ربنا أن يغير طبيعتي ويشاركني طبيعته الإلهية فأعمل أعماله: تواضعه- محبته- تسامحه. غفرانه- بذله... حتى أصير مثل المسيح تماماً، وهذا هو موضوع جهاد الكنيسة طول الصوم. الكنيسة تكلمنا دائماً عن المحبة، وعدم الإدانة، والتسامح، والصوم والصلاة، وقبول التجربة بقلب مفتوح لله، وتكلمنا عن المياه الحية التي تشبع النفس... حتى نصل في النهاية إلى رؤية الله ثم مشاركته التي هي إتمام قصد الله فينا. 

وأخيراً سيأتي العيد... فمن صام صوماً مقبولاً ودخل في آلام ربنا سيعيَّد عيداً روحياً ويتمتع ببهجة قيامة الرب. بينما تك ون خسارة عظيمة للنفس التي ضيعت الصوم في الكسل والفتور. الذين صاموا صوماً مقبولاً ستتغير حياتهم إلى شكل المسيح القائم من بين الأموات، ويقولون بفرح نحن قد قمنا مع المسيح... قمنا من ضعفنا... قمنا مع المسيح بقوة عظيمة آمين.*


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2010)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا ماجد

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع مهم ورائع ومتكامل

شكرا جدا
 ليكم وللمجهود الرب يبارككم​*


----------

